# best peptide for adding mass? ghrp/igf/mgf/frags etc.



## Digitalash (Apr 26, 2011)

Thread title

Unfamiliar with most of these, read a little on igf and ghrp, but I'm completely lost on frags especially. Cost is somewhat a factor, and I'm especially interested on running something during pct to retain mass. So any input you guys have would be greatly appreciated. Don't worry, I will not be running anything without doing a ton of research first, just looking for suggestions on what to pursue.


----------



## NuklearFusion (Apr 27, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Thread title
> 
> Unfamiliar with most of these, read a little on igf and ghrp, but I'm completely lost on frags especially. Cost is somewhat a factor, and I'm especially interested on running something during pct to retain mass. So any input you guys have would be greatly appreciated. Don't worry, I will not be running anything without doing a ton of research first, just looking for suggestions on what to pursue.



I am just as curious too.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 27, 2011)

NuklearFusion said:


> I am just as curious too.


 

Yeah I had heard of people getting good results from igf during pct, so I went to a peptide site to check out prices. Get there and find there are like 15 different GH related chems, most of which I've never even heard of. Soo if anyone could clarify or give a link to a list of what the effects of each that would be great. Or just what you've used and your experience with it.


----------



## k4rr (Apr 27, 2011)

I havent seen any real results yet


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 27, 2011)

i picked up ghrp-6 & cjc-1293 for my PCT but have been told that IGF for PCT is way better.

the only question i have is IGF pinned SUB-Q or IM? and does it HAVE TO be pinned at the sites you want to grow or just in the abdomen?


----------



## Thresh (Apr 27, 2011)

djflipnautikz said:


> i picked up ghrp-6 & cjc-1293 for my PCT but have been told that IGF for PCT is way better.
> 
> the only question i have is IGF pinned SUB-Q or IM? and does it HAVE TO be pinned at the sites you want to grow or just in the abdomen?



I use igf-1 DES and I pin post workout. I do a 20/20 split. I believe with the igf's you don't expect results right away. The goal is to grow new muscle cells, which takes a lot of time.


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 27, 2011)

Thresh said:


> I use igf-1 DES and I pin post workout. I do a 20/20 split. I believe with the igf's you don't expect results right away. The goal is to grow new muscle cells, which takes a lot of time.



But you pin intramuscular? Like ur bis or pecs or w/e you want to grow correct?


----------



## GetSwole75 (Apr 27, 2011)

djflipnautikz said:


> But you pin intramuscular? Like ur bis or pecs or w/e you want to grow correct?



Yes this is correct. Whatever muscle group you plan to work that day, I would say about 15 mins before. It does go systematic but the idea is it will hit muscle cells in area pinned first, as your intestines unforutately have more IGF receptors than anywhere else in your body.


----------



## Thresh (Apr 28, 2011)

This is why I use igf-1 DES, shorter half life and it's cheaper. I believe the shorter half life will make gut growth impossible.


----------



## Ravager (Apr 28, 2011)

Thresh said:


> This is why I use igf-1 DES, shorter half life and it's cheaper. I believe the shorter half life will make gut growth impossible.



How long before gut growth?

If fact, how long before hyperplasia??

I've been stacking DES and LR3, low doses of each bi-lat each day IM, and I'm shedding belly fat... I don't have a lot to shed, just that stubborn last little pinch, but it is much less today than it was Sunday.


----------



## Thresh (Apr 28, 2011)

Ravager said:


> How long before gut growth?
> 
> If fact, how long before hyperplasia??
> 
> I've been stacking DES and LR3, low doses of each bi-lat each day IM, and I'm shedding belly fat... I don't have a lot to shed, just that stubborn last little pinch, but it is much less today than it was Sunday.



I've never read anything that says it shreds fat. Everything else you are asking about is theory, not fact.


----------



## Digitalash (May 1, 2011)

Any reliable info around for MGF, particularly the peg. version? Also as you mentioned you don't expect instant results with igf, as it causes the growth of new muscle cells rather than growth of individual cells, but will this still have any signifigant effect during pct? I'm about halfway through my cycle so I will probably not be running anything now, but I'm still interested in something to maintain muscle through pct while obviously not being suppressive.


----------



## Thresh (May 2, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Any reliable info around for MGF, particularly the peg. version? Also as you mentioned you don't expect instant results with igf, as it causes the growth of new muscle cells rather than growth of individual cells, but will this still have any signifigant effect during pct? I'm about halfway through my cycle so I will probably not be running anything now, but I'm still interested in something to maintain muscle through pct while obviously not being suppressive.



A few people run it pct, but you can run igf's at anytime, it won't make a difference.


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 20, 2011)

igf1 lr3 Post workout, pinned IM....start with 50mcg...chase it down with a carb drink like universal torrent, 1 hr later have a meal with carbs. killer results


----------



## TooOld (May 20, 2011)

IGF LR3 pinned subc on workout days before 2 pm will give systemic results for up to 7 hours.
MGF (peg) pinned subc on none workout days before 2 pm will boost anabolic effects.
Doing either too late in the day will down regulate natural production of IGF and MGF.
Source: # 714 - No-Bull Calf Training PLUS Peptides Continued: IGF - MGF And More - Super Human Radio - The World's First Broadcast Radio Show Dedicated to Human Performance


----------



## Rutz (May 20, 2011)

I have been running IGF-DES for almost 2 months now. 50mcg, bi lat, IM, post workout and I`m seeing both strength and size gains specifically in the areas im pinning. Now dont get me wrong, im not comparing it to the same gains you would get from running AAS but definately a night and day difference to what I was seeing from just creatine and protein over the past 9 years.  Also, anyone know of a more cost efffective replacement for Dark Matter?


----------



## Dcrazy (Aug 8, 2012)

Ravager said:


> How long before gut growth?
> 
> If fact, how long before hyperplasia??
> 
> I've been stacking DES and LR3, low doses of each bi-lat each day IM, and I'm shedding belly fat... I don't have a lot to shed, just that stubborn last little pinch, but it is much less today than it was Sunday.



Hey I am bumping an old post lol. What were your results with lr3? My goal is muscle, not so much shedding fat( face it, summer is about over ). However, I am also rehabbing tendonitis in  the rotator. It got shot up. No tears. However, this is wanting me to help with recovery, plus size.

However, my question to other peeps are the same as Ravanger...what about gut growth? Lr3 is systemic. I would be running it at or a little below the norm...only for 4 weeks if I did. However, if your doing MGF( peg ) and the lr3 combo.....I think doesn't one run the peg first for 4 weeks on off days, and then Lr3 4 weeks after peg mgf PWO on training days? So that is a total of 8 weeks, 4 for peg, 4 for lr3. However, micro injecting with peg is probably best..but either way MGF, since it's a variant of IGF, will go systemic anyway....but won't last long as peg would. I would do either that, or just mod with ghrp 2.....thoughts and answers? Thanks


----------

